# Greys GS Combo für anfänger?



## Urban_Stepper (28. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
kennt jemand von euch diese einzelnen komponenten,
besonders interessiert mich die qualität von rute rolle und schnur.
möchte mit dem fliegenfischen anfangen und dachte mir diese kombo zum üben zu kaufen.
was haltet ihr davon?
über viele antworten würde ich mich freuen...

GS-Fliegenfischer Combo von Greys, bestehend aus:
·      GS Fliegenrute 9‘, # 6, vierteilig 
·      GLA 90 Large Arbor Fliegenrolle 
·      G-Series WF 6 F Fliegenschnur 
·      Greylon Backing 20 lbs, grün auf 50 m Spule 
·      Greylon Vorfach 9‘ 

http://shop.jahr-tsv.de/images/product_images/info_images/3829_0.jpg


----------



## Der_Freak (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Greys GS Combo für anfänger?*

Moinsen
Die Greys GS fische ich selber als 8er Rute, war noch nicht allzu oft am Wasser mit der ist aber top verarbeitet.
Den Rest kenne ich leider nicht, kann mir bei Greys aber nicht vorstellen das sie irgendwas minderwertiges verkaufen.

Tight Lines Jonas


----------



## Urban_Stepper (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Greys GS Combo für anfänger?*

was ist eigentlich so der große unterschied zwischen günstigen und teuren fliegenschnüren, es gibt ja schnüre ab 10€ und die teureren ab 50€
kann ich als einsteiger auch vernünftig ohne den spass zu verlieren mit einer 10-20€ schnur üben?


----------



## Der_Freak (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Greys GS Combo für anfänger?*

Ich habe schon günstige Fliegenschnüre von D** gefischt und war so gar nicht zufrieden, die Schnur hat gekringelt und die Schnur war von der Aufbewahrung in der Spule an einigen stellen hoffnungslos verknickt.
Allerdings bieten Namenhafte Hersteller von Fliegenschnüre auch günstige Fliegenschnüre an die auch wirklich brauchbar sind.
Soooo viel erfahrung mit Schnüren habe ich nun nicht, allerdings würde ich dir schon zu einer Schnur raten die von einem Namenhaften Hersteller für Flifi zeug stammt.

Petri


----------



## Hc-Meista (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Greys GS Combo für anfänger?*



Urban_Stepper schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kennt jemand von euch diese einzelnen komponenten,
> besonders interessiert mich die qualität von rute rolle und schnur.
> möchte mit dem fliegenfischen anfangen und dachte mir diese kombo zum üben zu kaufen.
> ...



ich selber fisch auch greys...zwar nich dieses modell aber bin sehr zufrieden damit!" und bei diesem preis kannst du glaub ich nix flasch machen!" 



Urban_Stepper schrieb:


> was ist eigentlich so der große unterschied  zwischen günstigen und teuren fliegenschnüren, es gibt ja schnüre ab  10€ und die teureren ab 50€
> kann ich als einsteiger auch vernünftig ohne den spass zu verlieren mit einer 10-20€ schnur üben?



billige schnüre sind einfach schlecht verarbeitet!" sie haben einen hohen memory effekt und schießen dadurch nicht richtig!"(dies ist nur ein beispiel!!") es muss nicht unbedingt eine schnur für 50+oiro  sein...besonders nicht am anfang...es gibt aber auch gute schnüre für 30oiro von "mountain river"...

mfg und petri


----------



## Urban_Stepper (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Greys GS Combo für anfänger?*

die Greys schnur die dabei ist, kostet im einzelnen 20 € ob die wohl ok ist?
kennt keiner diese rolle?


----------



## AGV Furrer (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Greys GS Combo für anfänger?*

Hallo Urban_Stepper,

zur Greys-Combo:

Die GS-Fliegenrute ist zwar kein High-End Gerät aber dennoch eine schöne und sauber verabeitet Rute mit der Du lange Zeit Spaß haben wirst.

Die G-Eries Schnur ist zwar eine recht günstge Schnur, aber dennoch keine schlechte. Auch mit der Schnur wirst Du, bei guter Pflege, lange fischen können. Sie ist zwar nicht die schussfreudigste Schnur, aber alle mal eine gute Allroundschnur.

Gleiches gilt auch für die GLA-Rolle. Eine preiswerte und sauber verarbeitete Großkernrolle aus Kohlefaser/Composite-Material die völlig ausreichend ist und zuverlässig arbeitet.


----------



## Urban_Stepper (1. März 2011)

*AW: Greys GS Combo für anfänger?*

kennt die sachen vielleicht noch jemand und ist damit nicht ganz so zufrieden? oder sind alle begeistert davon...


----------



## Bungo (1. März 2011)

*AW: Greys GS Combo für anfänger?*

Hallo,

auch ich stehe dem Set sehr positiv gegenüber.
Alles ist gut verarbeitet und qualitativ kann ich die Komponenten ohne Wenn und Aber weiterempfehlen.
Du wirst damit sehr viel Spaß haben.
Ich behaupte mal für den Preis wird es schwer was besseres zu bekommen.


----------



## AGV Furrer (1. März 2011)

*AW: Greys GS Combo für anfänger?*



> kennt die sachen vielleicht noch jemand und ist damit nicht ganz so zufrieden? oder sind alle begeistert davon...


Warum suchst Du denn unbedingt jemanden der damit nicht zufrieden ist?

Du wirst auch Porschfahrer, Sage-Ruten Besitzer und sonstige finden die mit dem was sie haben nicht zufrieden sind.


----------



## Urban_Stepper (1. März 2011)

*AW: Greys GS Combo für anfänger?*

nur aus Interesse, ob es Leute gibt den da was nicht gefällt und was genau das ist.
also gibs eurer meinung nach nix besseres für das geld?
wollte mir vielleicht das Fliegenfischen Abo holen und das greys Set als Prämie dazu


----------



## Hc-Meista (2. März 2011)

*AW: Greys GS Combo für anfänger?*



Urban_Stepper schrieb:


> nur aus Interesse, ob es Leute gibt den da was nicht gefällt und was genau das ist.
> also gibs eurer meinung nach nix besseres für das geld?
> wollte mir vielleicht das Fliegenfischen Abo holen und das greys Set als Prämie dazu




für den preis findest du nix besseres...!!"
überlege doch mal 55oiro für nen komplettes set...so viel bezahlt man sonst nur für ne schnur...wenn überhaupt!"


----------



## woern1 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Greys GS Combo für anfänger?*

Die GS Rute habe ich in Klasse 5 und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Gut verarbeitet, mittelschnelle Aktion, macht echt Spass. 
Und: Die 30-jährige Garantie gibts noch dazu.

TL

werner


----------



## Baverly (7. April 2011)

*AW: Greys GS Combo für anfänger?*

Kann mir vieleicht jemand sagen ob und wo man das set zu kaufen kriegt(ohne zeitungsabo) 
Vielen Dank


----------



## Tomasz (7. April 2011)

*AW: Greys GS Combo für anfänger?*



Baverly schrieb:


> Kann mir vieleicht jemand sagen ob und wo man das set zu kaufen kriegt(ohne zeitungsabo)
> Vielen Dank



z.B. hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Greys-GS-Fliegen...814854&cguid=2f1b886b12f0a479ed879487fffcd110

oder hier:
http://www.carp-pellets.de/Greys-GS...n&utm_medium=CPC&utm_campaign=Google_Merchant

Aber egal wo Du suchst, Du wirst Sie kaum günstiger bekommen als im Abo mit "FliegenFischen". 
Ich habe sie mir dort auch geholt, nachdem ich lange nach einer günstigen Einstiegskombo gesucht hatte.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Urban_Stepper (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Greys GS Combo für anfänger?*

oder hier als auktion:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140546247988&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## Assigned (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Greys GS Combo für anfänger?*

Hallo,

Also diese Greys Kobi habe ich auch und ich bin hoch zufrieden. Die Rute ist echt super, genau wie die Rolle. Für den Anfang richtig super!
Einziger Wehrmutstropfen ist die Schnur, die im Set enthalten ist. Sie ist rau ohne Ende, nein es ist keine Sharkskin, keine Ahnung warum sowas in das Set gelegt wird #c
Habe die Kombo auch mir dem Abo geholt, jedoch ging es mir primär um das Abo. Ist echt ne gute Zeitung in meinen Augen.

Also ich denke mit dieser Kombo machst du nichts falsch.

Viele Grüße


----------

